# How To Make Money With Rubik's Cube? Simple. Watch :)



## Air84 (Jun 28, 2011)

[youtubehd]qHyB348v4F4[/youtubehd]


----------



## Drake (Jun 28, 2011)

Lol, nice, and fail .


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 28, 2011)

7x7?


----------



## Air84 (Jun 28, 2011)

2€/5min 

@EnterPseudonym - 3x3x3


----------



## izovire (Jun 28, 2011)

I've had people literally just give me money at random places where I cube... Some people have told me that cubing in public is strange. If there's money why not?

I've earned $120~150 and 30~40 drinks.


----------



## Air84 (Jun 28, 2011)

izovire said:


> I've had people literally just give me money at random places where I cube... Some people have told me that cubing in public is strange. If there's money why not?
> 
> I've earned $120~150 and 30~40 drinks.


 
WOW! Nice profit. Which city?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jun 28, 2011)

This would actually make you money in South Beach, Miami. Seriously, there are so many street artists, and people just doing random things, with a hat out for money. 
Cubing at a table with a cup, would get a good amount of money. So many people walk by, most of them being tourists, that you'd get paid.

One guy who is always there, is a man in his 30s-40s, who wears a ballerina outfit, and dances to 80s music playing from his boombox.
Another one, is a chubby asian guy, wearing business casual attire, and rollerblading.


----------



## izovire (Jun 28, 2011)

Air84 said:


> WOW! Nice profit. Which city?


 
Mostly Hong Kong... and a little bit from Denver.


----------



## Drake (Jun 28, 2011)

I need to try that in a TimHorton, lol.


----------



## Air84 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good luck


----------



## CRO (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice, Air


----------

